# Outdoor Cover



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys

Has anyone ever purchased a car cover from http://http://www.coveryourcar.co.uk/store/product.php?productid=17034&cat=569&page=1

Are they any good? Looking for a good outdoor one for reasonable money


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mate I would say only get one if you really really have too. If not used correctly they have a real tendency to scratch cars....that's not to say all do but if you are getting one i would go for one one you have listed (nearly got one before i had a garage rethink) and be very very careful about how you use it e.g. putting it on / taking off and storage etc


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

or you could buy one through the GTROC shop which has been specifically made to fit the car and which has good feedback from all those that we have sold. Plus it helps pay to keep everything here ticking along!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> or you could buy one through the GTROC shop which has been specifically made to fit the car and which has good feedback from all those that we have sold. Plus it helps pay to keep everything here ticking along!


I had seen that one alright in the shop, can you tell me does it have securing straps? also it'll be going on a kuro black so I'm paranoid about it getting scratched if the cover moves about in the wind etc. 

Anyone have direct experience with the ones from the shop?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I wish I could answer that. Plenty of people have them and I am sure someone can answer for you


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Remember too mate.....can only put it on if the car is clean....if you put it on a dirty car will def mark it....especially black. Take it you cant build a car port or something?

Something else to consider:

Protech Shelters UK: Van Garage / Boat Cover / MPV / 4x4 Shelter- PS-917HD-300 (Heavy Duty), Car Cover and Storage >> click for product listings, PS-917HD-300


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

No mate, no such luck with a car port etc, don't have the possibility at all, just want to give the car the next best thing considering my circumstances!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Robbie J* has some of car covers for his R33 and his Nissan GTR and can help. PM him and ask him to reply to this thread


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

DO NOT USE THE OUTDOOR COVER ON ITS OWN.
You will 100% scratch the car, if you have to use one then you will have to use an indoor cover 1st as it is softer and then put the outdoor cover on top, its the only way to stop the scratches. Expensive yes, hassle yes but has to be done

And make sure your car is clean because a small stone or dirt will cause a scratch.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Would a fully lined non woven inner not be sufficient as per link? Thanks for the advice


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> *Robbie J* has some of car covers for his R33 and his Nissan GTR and can help. PM him and ask him to reply to this thread


PM sent, cheers mate


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

manjit said:


> DO NOT USE THE OUTDOOR COVER ON ITS OWN.
> You will 100% scratch the car, if you have to use one then you will have to use an indoor cover 1st as it is softer and then put the outdoor cover on top, its the only way to stop the scratches. Expensive yes, hassle yes but has to be done
> 
> And make sure your car is clean because a small stone or dirt will cause a scratch.


That's not good advice. I have the exact cover you refer to in your link. After reading somewhere on here the exact same suggestion about using an indoor cover underneath the exterior cover, I managed to get hold of a second hand GT-R indoor cover. I then ordered the exterior cover and duly covered my clean, dry car with both covers.

I took the covers off after a month to start up the car and to my shock, the car was bloody soaking! After speaking to the cover company, they said my mistake was putting an interior cover underneath their exterior one as it didn't allow their fabric to breathe and hence caused the build up of moisture. Their covers are lined with a non-scratch inner material.

So, after much effort to dry the exterior cover out, I refitted without the indoor cover and another month later everything is looking good. I have the ultimate silver colour; after owning a black car, I know how difficult it is to avoid swirl marks. However, having let my black car stand out in the weather, uncovered for two months, I think in retrospect I would have got a cover for it.

The outdoor cover is a nicely made cover and fits well. It could perhaps do with another inch or so in width to completely cover the wheels as it leaves about half an inch of alloy showing on each side. Other than that, i'm happy with it.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

just make sure the car is clean and has a good wax on and the paint will be fine

better than bird poo etc getting on it, use the cover!

R


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the cover scratching the paint (Black) but I always put it on after a good clean. Ordered mine from *Waterproof Car Covers - breathable car covers - custom car covers* about 18 month ago and is still in good condition.

Fits like a glove and is secured with 4 lines, 8 clips as per pic:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Buddy, Have a look at this thread as I have the cover and it is blinding.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/140930-r35-external-car-cover.html


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine is perfect - use GTROC one and chuck it on filthy/wet whatever the weather as it breathes just fine and never scracthes (I have a white and was protected by Magic originally). (Robbie don't shout at me)

I sits outside for 2-3 weeks at a time while I am away in London and secures well with 4 straps under car and apart from the tear which has appeared in it (look like dog has pawed at it - may have to burn neighbours house down) it has been great and keeps the dust and dirt off plus bird crap which would be much worse than the alternative.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

another satisfied customer


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Bump. 

Anymore insight on this topic? I'm looking for a great outdoor cover for a R34 *BLACK* GTR.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a classic additions outdoor breathable, so far so good, really important to make sure the car is totally clean and that the cover is totally free from dirt / grit too. Better not to use in high winds but makers say its ok to use in strong winds but not hurricanes.......I am not convinced? I have a security camera aimed at my car, I can check it out from anywhere in the world with my iphone app called apollo. One day it was blowing a gale, I was in Italy, I could see the cover blowing every which way???? and had to ask my mate to take the cover off. Even though I have the cover, I have decided to clear out the junk in the garage and or build a car port......its my pride and joy, so a big shed for the bikes etc and the garage for the MY11 GTR.....cheers
conclusion cover is fine providing your not travelling away....


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> I have a classic additions outdoor breathable, so far so good, really important to make sure the car is totally clean and that the cover is totally free from dirt / grit too. Better not to use in high winds but makers say its ok to use in strong winds but not hurricanes.......I am not convinced? I have a security camera aimed at my car, I can check it out from anywhere in the world with my iphone app called apollo. One day it was blowing a gale, I was in Italy, I could see the cover blowing every which way???? and had to ask my mate to take the cover off. Even though I have the cover, I have decided to clear out the junk in the garage and or build a car port......its my pride and joy, so a big shed for the bikes etc and the garage for the MY11 GTR.....cheers
> conclusion cover is fine providing your not travelling away....


It's going to snow really soon here so would that cover be ok for the snow? 

Also, have you considered getting anti-scratch film for your bumper and hood?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a Nissan outdoor cover I bought as part of an accessories pack when I got my current car earlier this year. I mainly use it indoors but because of the nature of my secure car park it is partially exposed to the elements.

I am really happy with it.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

anilj said:


> Hi Buddy, Have a look at this thread as I have the cover and it is blinding.
> 
> gtr.co.uk/forum/140930-r35-external-car-cover.html


^^
This thread convinced me that a carcoon (aka car capsule) is the best for me.

I have a black R34
I'm going to live overseas for a long time and will need to park the Skyline somewhere (probably outside). 

This adds the convenience of allowing my family to simply walk over and complete my requested routine maintenance as opposed to having the car parked in a public storage facility. Moreover, I'll also avoid having to pay a company to 'look after' my Skyline for me. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bigalow said:


> ^^
> This thread convinced me that a carcoon (aka car capsule) is the best for me.
> 
> I have a black R34
> ...


Hi did you get the outdoor carcoon? If so are you pleased, does it work in high winds? I am thinking about one myself.
Anybody have any experience with an outdoor carcoon especially when it's windy?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Hi did you get the outdoor carcoon? If so are you pleased, does it work in high winds? I am thinking about one myself.
> Anybody have any experience with an outdoor carcoon especially when it's windy?


No experience of one but I have been looking at these. The zips need to be very strong to resist really windy conditions I'd have thought. I'm going to stick with the car cover for this Winter but may well consider one for next year. So far I haven't read any bad reviews on them.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Hi did you get the outdoor carcoon? If so are you pleased, does it work in high winds? I am thinking about one myself.
> Anybody have any experience with an outdoor carcoon especially when it's windy?


Hey, my old man is going to let me rent a spot in a downstairs parking lot so I don't need the the capsule anymore. I dropped an order with a company for a tailored Noah cover to combat the dust/ dirt my car will exposed to.


----------

